# Best way to gain weight



## rubenson (Jul 2, 2017)

I am looking for the greatest way to gain weight. I'm almost 6'0 and only 150 pounds. So that you can imagine I am very skinny when the game Ga football or push me off the ball easier. So shoot me techniques on how to gain weight faster and increase volume.
Thanks for all the advance advice.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Small calorie surplus, adjusting accordingly. if you're wanting steady leaner muscle gain.

if you're just wanting to bulk up and gain a lot of weight/some fat - surplus of 500 - 1000.

Slow and steady wins the race imo.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Gaining weight in the form of fat is trivial (but not a good idea) - you just need to start eating as many calories as you can. Gaining weight in the form of muscle is much more difficult but is achieved by a combination of increasing the calories you eat in conjunction with weight training where over time you gradually increase the weights lifted. Eat too much doing this and you'll still get fat though, so keep an eye on this.

Myfitnesspal is a very helpful app to help you get a handle on how many calories you eat and to plan to increase this.


----------



## frez (Jul 2, 2017)

*3 tips to help you gain weight:*

*1. never skip your meals. always eat breakfast, lunch, AND dinner. *

the simple explanation on how your body gains (or lose) weight is through calorie consumption.

so many skinny guys often says, "I'm eating a lot but I'm not gaining any weight."

but when I ask them what they are eating in a day, and how much they are eating&#8230;. I find out that its usually very little!

anybody can say that they're eating a lot. but what you may think is a lot to you could actually be very little!

the only way to know for sure whether you're really eating a lot or not is to count your calories!

*HOW TO COUNT YOUR CALORIES:*

1. First, take out a pen and paper to create something similar to this:








2. Then, list down and document everything you regularly eat in a day starting from breakfast to dinner and beyond.

3. Next, calculate each food's calorie. just go to Google and type *"(food name) calories"*, and it will show you how much calorie that food contains.

For example: typing *"chicken rice calorie"* in google will show:








(1 plate of chicken rice = 607 calories)​
Or, If you have a smartphone, you can download the 'myfitnesspal' app and search for each food's calorie from within the app.

Write everything down and you should have something like this:








4. add up your total daily calorie from breakfast to late dinner, and then&#8230;

5. Once you're done, compare your total daily calorie with this online calculator. the calculator shows your calorie maintenance level. It is the amount of calorie you need in a day in order to *MAINTAIN* your weight.

so, if you've calculated your total daily calories correctly, and you've compared it with your calorie maintenance level&#8230; you will now finally know for *sure* if you are actually eating alot, or less.

now food becomes a number, and you need to fulfill that number to achieve your weight gain goal.

So in order to GAIN&#8230;

you just need to eat above your maintainance level. that may either be adding an extra 500 or 1000 calorie into your daily diet

for every person, the number of required daily calories is going to be different. you can't expect to like other people and you'll get the same result as them. you're gonna have to eat MORE than what other people eat.

For some&#8230; it might be eating 3,000 calories a day (bodybuilders alone eat 3,000 calories just for breakfast!)

For others, it might be 10,000 calories or more due to their health condition, or active lifestyle. (my friend has hyperthyroidism that causes him to lose weight fast, so he needs more than 5,000 calories a day)

*2. you need to minimize activity that is burning too much calories.*

I do parkour and freerunning, and sometimes I train for more than 2 hours a session. I later found out that I was training parkour too hard and causing my body to become skinny.

you need to minimize as much cardio as possible so that you don't burn a lot of calories that you are working hard to gain. If you want to burn fat while gaining weight, then you can consider sprint running instead of jogging. Sprint runners use explosive energy and muscles, while marathon runners release *cortisol* to burn energy.








*3. double (or even triple) what you are currently eating.*

too many times people ask, "what should I eat to gain weight?"

but they don't even eat what's in front of them.

just eat what ever you are currently eating, and eat MORE of it.

there is no secret to gaining weight. just eat more. it's difficult, because you have to constantly feed your body even when you're not hungry. it's practically a full time job. check out the full weight gain guide here


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

rubenson said:


> I am looking for the greatest way to gain weight.


 I will tell you about the best way to gain weight, however be forewarned, that it is also the unhealthiest way to gain weight, irrespective be that weight gain muscle or fat, and I'm not even talking calories here yet / either.

You want to gain weight, it's extremely simple. You need to become extremely friendly with the King of storage hormones, and that Sir is King Insulin. Once you acquaint yourself with this most powerful of all anabolic hormones, the gaining of weight would be the least of your problems. You will gain weight despite of yourself when this hormone is plentiful in your bloodstream.

Now that you know what is required to gain weight, all you need to do is to ensure that you've got the best drivers to drive this hormone up, and maintain it at a high level for an extended period of time. Great, so what is the best driver here? A high glycemic carbohydrate that is devoid of fat, and a protein, preferably one that has the highest percentage of the amino acid Leucine in its profile. Can you think of such a product/s, one that is superb as both a driver and sustainer of high blood insulin levels?

It's whey protein isolate (for the protein), and low fat milk (with some added dextrose, or sucrose if you're too sensitive to straight dextrose), not only for its sugar lactose, but for the insulinogenic effect it has. Granted milk is a low glycemic food, yet its unique in the way it behaves when it comes to the hormone insulin, as it serves as a potent stimulator of it..

What you have in the above combo, is the next best thing to injecting insulin into your muscles, and that would be the driver, or the driving force that would ensure the establishing of a proper environment for weight gain to occur once food is further introduced into your body.

I'll leave it here for now, as my aim with this simple post was to bring to your attention the mechanism of what is required for the supreme initiation of optimal anabolism.

Thank you.

Fadi.


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Fadi65 said:


> I will tell you about the best way to gain weight, however be forewarned, that it is also the unhealthiest way to gain weight, irrespective be that weight gain muscle or fat, and I'm not even talking calories here yet / either.
> 
> You want to gain weight, it's extremely simple. You need to become extremely friendly with the King of storage hormones, and that Sir is King Insulin. Once you acquaint yourself with this most powerful of all anabolic hormones, the gaining of weight would be the least of your problems. You will gain weight despite of yourself when this hormone is plentiful in your bloodstream.
> 
> ...


 You tell him he needs carbs then tell him to have whey? Which is protein?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

RRSUK said:


> You tell him he needs carbs then tell him to have whey? Which is protein?


 Thank you very much for picking that up Sir. My thoughts were not in sync with my writing, obviously.

Thanks to you, I have modified the post where needed.


----------



## odellawyman (Jul 7, 2017)

It depends on what you are trying to gain weight for. Trying to earn 20-30-40 pounds.
First you see how much weight you want to win and you Laos wish Mantuan weight
Depending on how much you want to win, you need to change everything you do now.

food
If you eat healthy foods to gain weight 3-4 meals a day, then you want until 4 pm and decompose to small meals so it is having 8 meals a day.
Protein
If Protein has never been before I suggest a tingly use go to an get ante advice shop.
Just take the Protein just fine, but you can get maximum results if you take the right for the right purpose.

Routine exercise
If you are making small workouts 3-4 times a week then you should start training 6-7 days a week
Weights = muscle and some heart disease to balance muscle acid

Heart = good fat loss and heart disease
Various training types at the top of the rest of the body
Do you have a plan for what you do in the gym every day.
You follow this for a few months without cheating and you will see the results but you have to follow you only if you take juice or anything unnatural to give quicker results.
Those are my two cents
Hit me if you have any questions about other things you can do or add or want to make are a normal base.
Hope this helps
I went 187-220 a year, I can keep the size and everything else. It can only be done to take a lot of work and discount.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

odellawyman said:


> Routine exercise
> If you are making small workouts 3-4 times a week then you should start training 6-7 days a week
> Weights = muscle and some heart disease to balance muscle acid


 If the "small" workouts were of relatively high intensity in nature, then great. If we are to spread those same 3-4 workouts over a 6-7 days a week workouts, whilst at the same time reducing the intensity relative to the increase in workout frequency (not volume of work), then again I say great. If on the other hand (and here's where I need to qualify what I'm sharing with the forum here), we increase the frequency, yet keep the intensity the same, then that would not be so great. Says who? Says your nervous system and your overall ability to recover from such high volume of work. In other words, one factor has to be adjusted if we are to maintain a level of anabolism, otherwise the excesses would more than likely raise one's cortisol levels, defeating our purpose of this whole muscle gaining process.

I take it you knew the above already, so I simply qualified it lest the lifter regress backwards instead of progress forward.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

rubenson said:


> I am looking for the greatest way to gain weight. I'm almost 6'0 and only 150 pounds. So that you can imagine I am very skinny when the game Ga football or push me off the ball easier. So shoot me techniques on how to gain weight faster and increase volume.
> Thanks for all the advance advice.


 eat what you're eating now but between breakfast and lunch and lunch and dinner add this shake:

400ml whole milk

2 scoops protein powder

3 raw eggs

1 banana

80g raw oats (the banana stops it sinking to the bottom)

one dessert spoon rapeseed oil

blend it for about 20 secounds


----------

